
Functors, Applicatives, and Monads in Pictures - anon335dtzbvc
http://adit.io/posts/2013-04-17-functors,_applicatives,_and_monads_in_pictures.html
======
anon335dtzbvc
Translations

Chinese: [http://jiyinyiyong.github.io/monads-in-
pictures/](http://jiyinyiyong.github.io/monads-in-pictures/)

French: [http://www.leonardmeyer.com/blog/2014/06/functors-
applicativ...](http://www.leonardmeyer.com/blog/2014/06/functors-applicatives-
et-monads-en-images/)

German: [https://github.com/madnight/monad-in-pictures-
german](https://github.com/madnight/monad-in-pictures-german)

Japanese:
[http://qiita.com/suin/items/0255f0637921dcdfe83b](http://qiita.com/suin/items/0255f0637921dcdfe83b)

Korean:
[http://lazyswamp.tistory.com/entry/functorsapplicativesandmo...](http://lazyswamp.tistory.com/entry/functorsapplicativesandmonadsinpictures)

Portuguese: [https://medium.com/@julianoalves/functors-applicatives-e-
mon...](https://medium.com/@julianoalves/functors-applicatives-e-monads-
explicados-com-desenhos-2c45d5db7d25#.oxtev31qu)

Russian: [http://habrahabr.ru/post/183150/](http://habrahabr.ru/post/183150/)

Spanish: [https://medium.com/@miguelsaddress/funtores-aplicativos-
y-m%...](https://medium.com/@miguelsaddress/funtores-aplicativos-
y-m%C3%B3nadas-en-im%C3%A1genes-21ab0e60fe23#.azxc90mox)

Turkish: [http://rimbi.github.io/functors-applicatives-monads-in-
pictu...](http://rimbi.github.io/functors-applicatives-monads-in-
pictures.html)

Vietnamese: [http://zinh.github.io/haskell/2015/09/16/functors-
applicativ...](http://zinh.github.io/haskell/2015/09/16/functors-applicatives-
monads-in-pictures.html)

